# Beer In Seattle



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/4/05)

I am going to Alaska for a 6 week working stint next week and on the way back I have 2 days in Seattle. Can anyone recommend some good establishments to visit for a beer or 12.

I already have details on the following:

Hales Ales
Elysian Brewing
Big Time Brewing
Bottleworks
Gordon-Biersch
Pike Brewing
Pyramid Alehouse
Maritime Pacific Brewery

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (18/4/05)

I was up there about 18months ago, but was based in Bellvue. 
I got out to the Redhook brewery (it is a reasonable number of miles out of town) and did the brew tour. The tour wasn't much to rave about and wasn't really worth the effort getting to the brewery. However the beers were very good. I believe Redhook has a bar in downtown Seattle.
I also got to the Rock Bottom brewpub at Bellvue. Not bad, but the brewer really like one variety of hop and liked using it a lot.
Pike, Pyrimad and Elysian were on my list but I ran out of time after pulling 12 hour days for work. I heard good things about Pyrimad though from some other guys that were up there at the same time.
I'm sure you will have a great trip.

Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/4/05)

Thanks for that info Doc, I am staying in downtown Seattle and Elysian is a 5 minute walk from the accomodation so I will definately be there.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Jovial_Monk (18/4/05)

You lucky prick, TDA, there are like 30 brewpubs in Seattle some of which have 300 taps!

The Elysian will be excellent

JM


----------



## joecast (18/4/05)

only two days in seattle will make it tough to see (drink) much. im sure you will enjoy having so many great pubs to choose from. oh, and alaskan brewing have some really tasty stuff to offer to help keep you warm.
joe


----------

